# New type of frame



## Greg Aberdeen (Jul 7, 2014)

Can't get picture to upload.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


Your image may be too big. The maximum is 800 pixels in either direction, so you will have to resize it if it exceeds that, or exceeds 195Kb.


----------



## Greg Aberdeen (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## Greg Aberdeen (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't currently have any plastic frames in my hives.

But small hive beetles are an issue here, and small places that offer refuge to beetles but are too small for the bees to get the beetles out are an issue for beekeepers with SHB issues. 

While I understand that the frames pictured are made with those small spaces for manufacturing economy, selling them to beekeepers that have SHB issues may be a challenge.


P.S. You _can _put multiple images in one post.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

yip starting to get SHB here and I'm about to ditch all my plastic frames because they have to many places for them to hide.


----------



## Greg Aberdeen (Jul 7, 2014)

Thank you Graham,

SHB is seen as a minor issue for us in South Africa and will only be found in weak colonies. We designed our hive around the elimination of wood and launched a composite hive, as a flat pack system. We have eliminated the issues that wood bring to the colony.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome, I think you have a great system started. I use plastic frames quite regularly, But I do not have a SHB problem. I use nematodes and a compacted material that makes life difficult for them to pupate around my hives. With 30 fully assembled frames per box storing new frames can take quite a bit of space. although your design may not be for everyone in every circumstance. I believe you have a winner.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

Interesting concept. Have to disagree with your notions on SHBs though. Around here I don't care how strong the hive is, the beetles take a run at them. Too many nooks and crannies in this design. Eliminate them and you'd have a seller! But as they stand there are just too many places where the beetles could escape the bees. Personally I find cleaning up a slimed hive positively disgusting, so I'd never risk it at any price.

JMO


Rusty


----------



## Greg Aberdeen (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Guys, thank you for all the input. We will remove the ribs and be back shortly to show you the new design.


----------

